# Christmas The Grinch prop



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

My mom decided to do a Grinch theme this year so here is my contribution.It's a cross between the cartoon, the movie and a mask I have seen online. I still have trouble centering up the eyes. I'm using celluclay on top of paper mache. I still haven't figured out how to get a really smooth surface with the celluclay. The picture of it painted doesn't seem to show as much facial detail as the one of it not being painted yet. And it's obvious I'm not a seamstress lol . 
Excuse the kitchen floors, we're in the stages of a remodel. 
I have everyone to think for all that I have learned on these great forums.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I like it a lot. He's a mean one...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Quite the handsome fellow in a grinchy way.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Very well done!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thats awsome


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

That is soooo cool


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

nice job! 
oh christmas, oh martha


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice! I want one


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

He's a mean one, Mr Grinch... Lookin' good!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks nice, I would want one!


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you for all of the compliments. A friend has asked if I was making his dog too. I hadn't even thought of that. So maybe he'll be added for next year. lol


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Grinch lives, but he does need Max to make the scene complete.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I think he looks great, nice work!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i second that! wonderful job! Adding max would be a great idea!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

You did an incredible job! Full body even. I love everything about him.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

lol very nice


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice work. 
I made a full bodied Grinch about 10 years ago... he was made of plaster, was an outside prop, we got a lot of snow that year, and I missed sealing a spot. You can guess the rest.
Good job on yours, keep him safe!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Now that's an "other holiday" prop I can get into! Nice work!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE JOB Systematic Chaos...he is a real mean eye catcher..
I have never used it, but I have read that "paper clay" will smooth out any celluclay or paper mache sculpt...although your Grinch really doesn't need it


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Maybe this will inspire your creative juices for your dog Zero:






Looks good, eh Pyro?!?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Excellent Video!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great Grinch SS
I wouldn't mind that at all in my Xmas display!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Holy cow! Life sized! One more vote for Max.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

love him!


----------

